# Panikeur



## eno2

Wat is het Nederlandse woord voor panikeur? Paniek is een cognaat (panic, panique, pánico (x2) Panik) maar afgeleiden zijn niet vanzelfsprekend.


----------



## Peterdg

"Angsthaas" misschien?


----------



## eno2

Ik dacht al aan schrikhaas. Angsthaas ja. Paniek is een trapje hoger dan angst-schrik. Toch een moeilijk te vervangen "dialectwoord", of "Vlaams" woord, panikeur. . Het Nederlands heeft een perifrase nodig voor panikeren: in paniek raken. En geen znnw.


----------



## Teachinglang

Leuk woord, kende ik nog niet!  Volgens mij hebben we daar inderdaad geen goede vervanging voor. 'Iemand die snel in paniek raakt' zou ik dan zeggen. Of een 'paniekerig iemand'. Misschien inderdaad een angsthaas. Panikeren kende ik dan weer wel, al zou ik eerder 'in paniek raken' gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Een slachtoffer van Pan.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

zenuwpees, zenuwelijer?


----------



## eno2

Nothing compares to it  -  sinead o'connor


----------



## bibibiben

_Paniekvogel_ moet velen in Nederland toch wel bekend zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

En het Vlaamse _niet zo panikeren_ wordt in Nederland al snel _doe niet zo paniekerig_. Of anders _geen paniek_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Paniekvogel_ moet velen in Nederland toch wel bekend zijn.


Zou ik nooit gebruiken maar gaat in de goeie richting. Misschien nog andere samenstellingen? Paniektruus? (Vrouwelijk, zeker, dat laatste? En zo ja, wat zou het mannelijke equivalent zijn? Paniekkees moeilijk qua uitspraak)


----------



## bibibiben

Er is ook nog _paniekzaaier_. Dat is iemand die een paniekvogel kán zijn, maar toch vooral bekendstaat om het aanwakkeren van paniek bij anderen. Een persoon die werkelijk alleen paniek oproept bij anderen maar zelf stiekem de rust zelve is, is waarschijnlijk een nogal zeldzaam verschijnsel. De paniekvogel en de paniekzaaier zullen meer dan eens samenvallen.

_Paniektruus_ ken ik niet. Ik ken wel _excuustruus_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er is ook nog _paniekzaaier_. Dat is iemand die een paniekvogel kán zijn, maar toch vooral bekendstaat om het aanwakkeren van paniek bij anderen. Een persoon die werkelijk alleen paniek oproept bij anderen maar zelf stiekem de rust zelve is, is waarschijnlijk een nogal zeldzaam verschijnsel. De paniekvogel en de paniekzaaier zullen meer dan eens samenvallen.


Ja er is paniekzaaier.  Met mogelijks emotionele overlapping maar met weinig  semantische overlapping met panikeur, dat exclusieve  slachtoffer van paniek(zaaierij).



> _Paniektruus_ ken ik niet. Ik ken wel _excuustruus_.


Een poging tot neologisme met een knipoog naar excuustruus.


Panieker bestaat niet. Veel woordenboeken herhalen niet alle clutter van afleidingen van een grondwoord (paniek, panikeren). In feite weet je nooit zeker wat bestaat of niet.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

bibibiben said:


> _Paniekvogel_ moet velen in Nederland toch wel bekend zijn.



Mooie vondst


----------



## Red Arrow

Paniekvogel is echt een tof woord. Bedankt, Bibibiben!  Zo veel mooier dan flashkop/panikeur.

En angstzaaier is ook een goeie vondst!


----------



## eno2

Angstzaaier is bijna het tegendeel van panikeur. Paniekzaaier staat in dikke VD, angstzaaier niet.




> *Betekenis ' paniekzaaier '  *
> Je hebt gezocht op het woord: paniekzaaier.
> pa·niek·zaai·er(de; m,v; meervoud: paniekzaaiers)1onruststoker
> *Geen resultaat voor ' angstzaaier ' *


Paniekvogel staat in dikke VD sinds 2013 en moet dus als een echte vondst beschouwd worden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Niet alle samenstellingen staat in het woordenboek. Zelfs gehandicaptenparkeerplaats staat er volgens mij niet in.


----------



## eno2

Staan. Grappig, een voorbeeld van acht lettergrepen. Gehandicaptenvoetbal staat er wél in, dat zijn er maar zeven. Als angstzaaier niet in de Dikke staat, kan je er donder op zeggen dat het gebruik ervan verwaarloosbaar is (of incorrect). Aangezien  paniekzaaier er wel in staat, is angstzaaier overbodig als creatieve samenstelling.

Ik heb niets tegen creatieve en ad hoc samenstellingen, integendeel. Het is iets waar onze taal in uitblinkt. Maar stel ze niet voor als volwaardige equivalenten van wél opgenomen woorden met dezelfde betekenis.


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> Als angstzaaier niet in de Dikke staat, kan je er donder op zeggen dat het gebruik ervan verwaarloosbaar is (of incorrect).



Zo verwaarloosbaar vind ik het gebruik ervan niet, met drie hits in het Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands, waaronder in kranten (De Standaard, en op Google vind ik de Volkskrant). Dat zijn meer hits in het Corpus dan doemsdag, laurierolie of opaalblauw (die allemaal wel in de VD staan). Ik zie ook geen reden om het per definitie als 'incorrect' weg te zetten; het is simpelweg een samenstelling van 'angst' en 'zaaier', waarschijnlijk volgens het voorbeeld van 'paniekzaaier'. Of iets opgenomen wordt in het woordenboek is taalkundig gezien niet altijd even doorzichtig...
(helaas)

En daarbij:


Red Arrow :D said:


> Niet alle samenstellingen staat in het woordenboek.





eno2 said:


> Aangezien paniekzaaier er wel in staat, is angstzaaier overbodig als creatieve samenstelling.



Gezien paniek niet gelijk staat aan angst, hoeft het woord zeker niet overbodig te zijn  In theorie dan, hè. Uiteindelijk is het aan de taalgebruikers...


----------



## eno2

Panikeerder heeft ook het pluspunt van niet in de Dikke te staan hahaha. Ik gebruik het gewoon verder, want de taalgebruiker heeft toch altijd gelijk. We gaan ons door een woordenboek, hoe dik ook, de les niet laten spellen.
Wie een spelcheck heeft, krijgt voorlopig nog een loeilelijke rode streep onder angstzaaier zowel als onder panikeerder. Negeren dus maar.

Frequentie van Nederlands  woordgebruik vinden lijkt een onmogelijke opdracht. In het betalende web misschien? Als je hier op WR met Google hits aankomt, wordt je weggelachen.  Dat een woord 10000 keer onterecht of foutief gebruikt wordt, is een misschien wel een bedenkelijk argument.


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> We gaan ons door een woordenboek, hoe dik ook, de les niet laten spellen.



Precies 




eno2 said:


> Als je hier op WR met Google hits afkomt, wordt je weggelachen.



Daarom kwam ik met het Corpus (waar de universiteit voor betaalt)  Ook al betekent dat zoeken in betrouwbare en diverse bronnen (beroepsteksten, Vlaams, Nederlands, kranten, literatuur, lichtere teksten, echt goed uitgekozen), het is alsnog geen absolute indicatie van frequentie. Je kan hoogstens kijken in welke constructies een woord veel gebruikt wordt, en opmerken dat 'paniekzaaier' vaker wordt gebruikt dan 'angstzaaier', bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## eno2

Teachinglang said:


> Precies


Tja, over ironie heen lezen is makkelijk natuurlijk. Ondertussen is en blijft de Dikke veruit het meest prestigieuze taalbaken. 


> Daarom kwam ik met het Corpus (waar de universiteit voor betaalt)  .


Leuk. 
RUG?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Als je hier op WR met Google hits afkomt, word*t* je weggelachen.


Met reden. Kijk bv. eens hier.

Om je een voorsmaakje te geven: als je in Google zoekt naar _my heart bleeds_, dan zegt Google dat er 531000 resultaten zijn.  Als je doorklikt, blijken er maar 322 te zijn (juist gechecked).

Verder kan je op het Internet gelijk welke stommiteit vinden, dus citeren van het Internet moet sowieso met een korrel zout genomen worden.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Met reden. Kijk bv. eens hier.
> 
> Om je een voorsmaakje te geven: als je in Google zoekt naar _my heart bleeds_, dan zegt Google dat er 531000 resultaten zijn.  Als je doorklikt, blijken er maar 322 te zijn (juist gechecked).
> 
> Verder kan je op het Internet gelijk welke stommiteit vinden, dus citeren van het Internet moet sowieso met een korrel zout genomen worden.


Interessant. Vooral dat doorklikken is sensationeel. Ik deed het even met "drive crazy" en 370000 hits werden er 282. Ook kon ik maar 4 pagina's per keer verspringen.

Nu, unqouted zoeken telt niet mee, vind ik.

Het absulute aantal hits kan een lachertje zijn, maar de  vergelijking tussen hits geeft wél informatie.

Ik vraag me af hoe iemand als Bibibiben daarover denkt, die veel Google gebruikt ter vergelijking.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Nu, unqouted zoeken telt niet mee, vind ik.


Zelfs als je het quoted doet, krijg ik voor "my heart bleeds" 379000 hits terwijl het er in werkelijkheid maar 167 zijn.



eno2 said:


> Het absulute aantal hits kan een lachertje zijn, maar de vergelijking tussen hits geeft wél informatie.


Neen, ook niet. Zoals in de draad van de link hierboven uitgelegd, is het aantal hits het resultaat van een statistische voorspelling die niets met de realiteit te maken heeft. Het kan heel goed zijn dat search A 1.000.000 hits laat zien en search B 20.000 hits en dat in werkelijkheid A maar 10.000 keer voorkomt en B 19.000 keer, dus volledig andersom.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Zelfs als je het quoted doet, krijg ik voor "my heart bleeds" 379000 hits terwijl het er in werkelijkheid maar 167 zijn.
> 
> 
> Neen, ook niet. Zoals in de draad van de link hierboven uitgelegd, is het aantal hits het resultaat van een statistische voorspelling die niets met de realiteit te maken heeft. Het kan heel goed zijn dat search A 1.000.000 hits laat zien en search B 20.000 hits en dat in werkelijkheid A maar 10.000 keer voorkomt en B 19.000 keer, dus volledig andersom.


----------



## eno2

Ik snap die (basis van) calculaties of algoritmen  niet, maar zal maar aannemen dat Google hits niet bruikbaar zijn voor frequenties noch vergelijkingen van frequenties.


----------



## jedna

paniekhaas (man)
paniekkip (vrouw)
Paniek heeft in mijn beleving iets schichtigs. Haas en kip, beide, 'schichten' weg zodra er al dan niet reëel gevaar dreigt, paniek ontstaat.
Paniekvogel (naar v Dale de officiële term) is (en voelt als) een mannelijk woord, terwijl er uiteraard ook vrouwelijke vogels (en snel in paniek rakende vrouwen) zijn.


----------



## eno2

Hey een vogel is niet per definitie mannelijk. 
Paniekkip klinkt erg leuk  om een vrouw zo te betitelen maar helaas, evenals paniekhaas: Geen resultaten in VD. 

Ik zweer bij panikeur. Ik ben een complete inventaris aan het maken van mijn Spaanse woordenschat vanuit het Nederlands, en daarbij ontmoet ik talloze gallicismen. Ik begin te controleren welke nog aanvaard-aanvaardbaar-in gebruik zijn daarvan (vele lijken mij erg bizar by the way).


----------



## jedna

Môgge eno,
Dat zei ik dus ook al, dat een vogel zowel mannelijk als vrouwelijk kan zijn. Maar vD zet er alleen een 'emmetje' achter...
Paniekhaas staat niet in vD, paniekkip ook niet, net zo min als panikeur, maar wat niet is kan nog komen, toch?
En kennelijk is vD toch ook niet steeds zo betrouwbaar. Vorige week vertelde een mevrouw op TV dat ze in een van haar artikelen het woord 'sletvrees' had gebruikt, waarmee ze de vrees voor sletten bedoelde (vgl.: watervrees).
vD nam dit woord op maar gaf er volgens haar een totaal andere verklaring bij:
_sletvreessletvrees zelfstandig naamwoord • de ] • g.mv.toegevoegd in 2014 
1 angst van vrouwen om voor slet te worden aangezien, m.n. zulke gedragsbepalende angst, waardoor zij zich niet of niet openlijk overgeven aan vrij seksueel verkeer_

Overigens denk ik niet meteen aan een vrouw als ik het woord panikeur lees, terwijl juist de vrouwen (en hier haal ik me waarschijnlijk de hoon der feministen op de hals) erom bekend staan snel (sneller dan de man) in paniek te raken...
_
_


----------



## eno2

Hoi
Prachtig woord, sletvrees. Natuurlijk werkt het beide kanten.

Geen bezwaar van mijn kant tegen het gebruik van panikeuze. Noch tegen het vervrouwelijken van mannelijke woorden en omgekeerd op aannemelijke wijze.


----------



## jedna

Je kunt het (sletvrees) inderdaad op tweeërlei manieren uitleggen. Maar dan had vD dit ook zo moeten vermelden, vind ik.
Panikeuze: dan zou ik toch eerder voor panikeu*s*e kiezen, al doen beide (panikeur en panikeus/ze) als ietwat ongemakkelijke leenwoorden aan, vind je niet?


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Je kunt het (sletvrees) inderdaad op tweeërlei manieren uitleggen. Maar dan had vD dit ook zo moeten vermelden, vind ik.
> Panikeuze: dan zou ik toch eerder voor panikeu*s*e kiezen, al doen beide (panikeur en panikeus/ze) als ietwat ongemakkelijke leenwoorden aan, vind je niet?


Tja. s/z, nog zo'n spellingstruikel. In het Frans zou dat paniqeuse zijn, maar dat Franse woord bestaat niet. Panikeur is een Vlaams leenwoord. Maar de Nederlanders doen niet onder in ongemakkelijke Gallicismen, en dat is dus standaardtaal.


----------



## jedna

Je opende met de vraag naar het Nederlands woord voor panikeur.
De m/v-kwestie daargelaten zou ik toch voor 'paniekvogel' gaan, woord dat ook in vD staat. 
Panikeur is immers ook alleen mannelijk!
Fijne avond en groet uit Leiden, Jedna


----------



## eno2

Jaja, de kroon  gaat naar  paniekvogel . Een vogel kan een mannelijk of een vrouwelijk diertje zijn, Jedna, zelfs een rare vogel.


----------



## jedna

Een vogel kan een mannelijk of een vrouwelijk diertje zijn, Jedna, zelfs een rare vogel.[/QUOTE]

...en een cirkel is rond, eno


----------



## eno2

Ik leerde overigens bij dat  in Nederland paniekvogels panieken  en niet panikeren zoals bij ons.


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> Ik leerde overigens bij dat in Nederland paniekvogels panieken en niet panikeren zoals bij ons.



Ik leerde dat ook bij, haha, want ik had nog nooit van 'panieken' gehoord en wel van 'panikeren' (en ik gebruik zelf 'in paniek raken')


----------



## eno2

Oude tweelingen gescheiden door eenzelfde taal.


----------



## Red Arrow

Teachinglang said:


> Ik leerde dat ook bij, haha, want ik had nog nooit van 'panieken' gehoord en wel van 'panikeren' (en ik gebruik zelf 'in paniek raken')


Dat alleen al is een goede argument om van panikeren standaardtaal te maken.

Bij Franse werkwoorden gaat de -er in het Nederlands niet weg, maar wordt er gewoon -en aan vastgeplakt:
transformer => transformeren
paniquer => panikeren
informer => informeren
répéter => repeteren

In het Engels doet men de -er wel weg:
transform(ing)
panick(ing)
inform(ing)
repeat(ing)

"panieken" is echt een vreemde eend in de bijt. (Maar ze is misschien niet de enige?) Het doet me denken aan vreemd Engels.


----------



## jedna

Panieken... een _foeilelijk_, _door en door armoedig _woord. Kleuterjargon, op z'n best..
Zou er inderdaad veel voor voelen, dit te vervangen door panikeren, of het anders te houden op: in paniek raken (wat was/is daar mis mee?)
Panieken... waarschijnlijk weer zo'n hersenloze 1 op 1 vertaling uit het Engels.
Evenals bijv. 'realiseren' (to realize) dat vandaag de dag steeds vaker wordt gebruikt ipv 'zich realiseren'.


----------



## Red Arrow

jedna said:


> in paniek raken (wat was/is daar mis mee?)


Daar is niets mis mee, denk ik.


jedna said:


> Evenals bijv. 'realiseren' (to realize) dat vandaag de dag steeds vaker wordt gebruikt ipv 'zich realiseren'.


Volgens mij is het niet de taal, maar de taalfouten die Vlaanderen en Nederland uiteendrijft. Zulke fouten hoor ik hier (nog) niet. Wij maken nu eenmaal andere fouten.


----------



## jedna

Ik vermoed dat we hier in Nederland zo gefocust zijn op het Engels dat dergelijke fouten bijna niemand meer opvallen, en -wat erger is- op die manier aan volgende generaties en nieuwkomers worden doorgegeven. 
In België worden, denk ik, veel woorden rechtstreeks uit het Frans in het Vlaams omgezet (vgl. paniquer - panikeren), maar dan wel zodanig dat het taalkundig ook nog klopt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk dat er in Vlaanderen op dit moment de hoeveelheid gallicismen aan het afnemen is (langzaam maar zeker), maar er komen wel anglicismen in de plaats. (aan een trager tempo dan in Nederland, vermoed ik)


----------



## jedna

Gallicismen of anglicismen... Niets op tegen, eigenlijk, kunnen een taal zelfs verrijken. Taal immers is een levend iets!
Maar als men ze overneemt, laat dat dan volgens 'de regelen der correcte (taal)kunst' gebeuren...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Interessant. Vooral dat doorklikken is sensationeel. Ik deed het even met "drive crazy" en 370000 hits werden er 282. Ook kon ik maar 4 pagina's per keer verspringen.
> 
> Nu, unqouted zoeken telt niet mee, vind ik.
> 
> Het absulute aantal hits kan een lachertje zijn, maar de  vergelijking tussen hits geeft wél informatie.
> 
> Ik vraag me af hoe iemand als Bibibiben daarover denkt, die veel Google gebruikt ter vergelijking.




Wie in de zoekresultaten van Google doorklikt, ziet inderdaad dat zelfs in het geval van hoogfrequente woorden de teller vaak al ver onder de vijfhonderd blijft steken. Niet verwonderlijk, als je bedenkt dat Google in minder dan een seconde z’n resultaten bijeengegaard en presentatieklaar moet hebben.  Google kan dus niet anders dan een selectie aanbieden. Een selectie die ook nog eens per pc en per gebruikersprofiel kan verschillen. Maakt dat Google Search volledig onbruikbaar? Zeker niet. Wie bijvoorbeeld wil weten of _zo gezwind mogelijk_ vaker in het Nederlands voorkomt dan _zo gauw mogelijk_, kan met behulp van Google Search een goede indruk krijgen van de relatieve frequentie. Wie er waar en wanneer zoekt, dat maakt niet uit: _zo gezwind mogelijk_ zal onder alle omstandigheden fors minder treffers opleveren dan _zo gauw mogelijk_. Als de resultaten daarentegen erg dicht bij elkaar liggen, moet je je uiteraard verre houden van al te boude uitspraken. Met Google Search is bijvoorbeeld niet goed te beoordelen of _zo gauw mogelijk_ in het Nederlands meer voorkomt dan _zo snel mogelijk_. De veiligste uitspraak zal moeten zijn dat ze elkaar in gebruiksfrequentie waarschijnlijk niet veel ontlopen.

Verder komt het natuurlijk aan op slim zoeken. Als je wilt weten of _buizen_ in de betekenis van _zakken voor een examen _niet alleen in België maar ook in Nederland gangbaar is, kom je er niet met de toevoeging _site:nl_ of _site:be_ in het zoekvenster. _Buizen_ is immers ook het meervoud van _buis, _een woord dat je uit je zoekresultaten geweerd wilt hebben. Met _buisde_ ben je er evenmin, want dan zal het zoekresultaat vervuild raken met _buis(,) de. Gebuisd _dan? Ook niet, want met dat woord sleep je _buizen_ in de betekenis van _televisiekijken _mee naar binnen_. _Met _is gebuisd, _uiteraard tussen aanhalingstekens geplaatst, zit je al een stuk veiliger. Vervolgens blijkt dan dat deze combinatie van twee woorden vele malen meer voorkomt op sites met de extensie .be dan op sites met de extensie .nl. Een nadere inspectie van het karige aantal treffers op Nederlandse sites leert bovendien dat in vrijwel alle gevallen hoogstwaarschijnlijk een Vlaming aan het woord is.

En zo zijn er tal van zoekopties en verfijningen om allerlei vormen van vervuiling weg te filteren en representatieve resultaten uit Google Search te peuren, al zul je meer dan eens nogal wat toeren moeten uithalen. Er is in elk geval heel wat interessants mogelijk met Google Search.


----------



## eno2

Hoe kan je nagaan hoe iemand zijn beweerde resultaten filterde? Oei ik schreef folterde...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Hoe kan je nagaan hoe iemand zijn beweerde resultaten filterde? Oei ik schreef folterde...


Je mond opendoen en het vragen 

Je kan het onmogelijk zelf nagaan met Google. Er heeft al ooit iemand me uitgemaakt voor leugenaar toen ik zei dat als je een bepaald iets op Google intypt, je op de eerst vier pagina's niet die ene website krijgt. De persoon in kwestie had het uitgeprobeerd en kreeg de website al op pagina 2.

En als je op een taalforum zit en je typt "Roemenië" in op Google, dan zal je sneller websites krijgen met/over cursussen Roemeens dan iemand die (online) nooit met taal bezig is.


----------



## eno2

Als ik "drive crazy" opvraag, krijg ik hopen resultaten met allerlei  ongevraagde rommel er tussen, zoals you & me etc... drive me crazy, drive you crazy. Kan je dan werkelijk geen absoluut conforme weergave verwachten, zelfs niet bij gebruik van aanhalingstekens?


----------



## Red Arrow

Het moeten deze aanhalingstekens zijn: "
(Dus niet: ')

Als je op het scharnier rechts klikt en dan op 'geavanceerd zoeken', dan kan je het nog specifieker maken.
https://www.google.be/advanced_search?q=goo+"absoluut+niet"&lr&hl=nl&as_qdr=all

Rechts staat hoe alle codes werken. (Aanhalingstekens, koppeltekens, OR, .pdf, etc.)
Dat zijn zowat alle dingen die je met Google kan doen.


----------

